

Ask HN:  How do you search HN? - 10smom


======
srean
Look at the link in the footer. Do you usually flood HN with postings at this
rate ?

<http://www.webcitation.org/5vU30ydvF>

------
CWIZO
With <http://searchyc.com/> or with google: "search term
site:news.ycombinator.com"

